# Johnson's Beach 6/19



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

Got down to the beach super early this morning, had a line in the water by 3:30am in hopes of hooking up with a Shark. Spent a good portion of the morning pulling seaweed and catfish off of my lines before hitting some lady fish and 1 blue fish. At about 7:30 my Penn 750SSM went crazy and my rod doubled over. After 30 minutes I pulled this bad boy up the beach. Measured in at 52"....my first good sized shark. Took one picture at the beach the other once I got home as I didn't have a camera person with me down there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

nice i take it by the belly cut you cleaned him and are gonna cut him up for steaks? are those good eating?

what did u use to catch him?


----------



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

I did clean him up and he will be on the plate for dinner, I love shark. Caught him at Johnsons Beach maybe a 50 or 60 ft off the beach.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Fun to catch an good to eat, :thumbup:


----------



## firemanmike (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve I am sorry, I used a 12' Penn Power Stick Surf rod, a Penn 750 SSM with 25# mono and a 50# mono shock leader with a 6/0 Mustad Triple Strength circle hook, using chunked up Blue that I caught yesterday evening.


----------

